# EVOC in western PA?



## Draconicwraith (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, so I found out last night that I passed my written test...  Now I am stuck.  I am having no luck in finding an EVOC course in my area for the next few months.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Pittsburgh77 (Dec 20, 2009)

Draconicwraith said:


> Ok, so I found out last night that I passed my written test...  Now I am stuck.  I am having no luck in finding an EVOC course in my area for the next few months.  Any suggestions?



Check the Center for Emergency Medicine website.
What part are you from?
I'm in Pittsburgh


----------



## Draconicwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

I am about 45 minutes NE of you, in Kittanning.

Next training through  Center for Emergency Medicine is in April.


----------



## Pittsburgh77 (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, yeah I know where that is. I've played football there when I was still in school.

I'm currently looking for an evoc class, I'll PM you if I find one within the next few weeks.


----------



## Draconicwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks, I need one ASAP.  Apparently I can't work without it.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 20, 2009)

if you can't work without it, then it should be offered by the company-- but should be offered post-employment, either as a part of continuing education after spending time learning their system, and teching BLS calls, or a part of orientation.

Consider double checking that requirement before proceeding. Also look for CEVO (Coaching for the Emergency Vehicle Operator) classes.

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## Draconicwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks a lot for the advice!


----------

